# Snowbird Updates



## Chad Baker

I hate not being there, can someone follow this trial better that most of the thomasville crew.
Keep us updated as to what is going on please!
CB


----------



## K G

1st series Open is a quad, shot left to right: momma/poppa station at 250 yds to the left.....momma throws first, angle back left.....poppa throws second, angle back right.....flyer station, also located at about 250 and about 10 yds to the right of where the poppa bird lands, throws right....last bird down is about 10 yds from the running line to the right. Throw in some tall pines that the dogs have to run through, some terrain changes, and there you have it. Out of the first 6 dogs, 1 did it without picking up; out of the first 6 dogs to run, 5 were titled.

At that rate, they might finish 123 dogs today...................................................

kg


----------



## JusticeDog

K G said:


> 1st series Open is a quad, shot left to right: momma/poppa station at 250 yds to the left.....momma throws first, angle back left.....poppa throws second, angle back right.....flyer station, also located at about 250 and about 10 yds to the right of where the poppa bird lands, throws right....last bird down is about 10 yds from the running line to the right. Throw in some tall pines that the dogs have to run through, some terrain changes, and there you have it. Out of the first 6 dogs, 1 did it without picking up; out of the first 6 dogs to run, 5 were titled.
> 
> At that rate, they might finish 123 dogs today...................................................
> 
> kg


well, I knew it would be something "special" with that many dogs....


----------



## K G

Special _indeed_......sure am glad I'm "watchin' " it from here.....:shock:

kg


----------



## Charlie Hines

My dog was second to run -- does anyone know which dog did the 1st ut of the 6
Thanks


----------



## Chad Baker

KG what number did they start with? Keep an Eye on my dog for me please!
CB


----------



## byounglove

No dogs had done it without handling or pu in the first 6.


----------



## FOM

Chad Baker said:


> KG what number did they start with? Keep an Eye on my dog for me please!
> CB


DOW was 92....so I would assume 92....


----------



## K G

That is correct....92 started the first.

I also neglected to mention in my first post that the momma/poppa station retires when the dog is sent to make its first retrieve.

kg


----------



## Breck

Sounds like a tough 1st series.

Barb, you were 7th in the line up with Emma, hope you got em'.

Which property are you running on?


----------



## lablover

We're having a bloodbath, arn't we?


----------



## Wade Thurman

That's generally what happens when you have a National type entry for a 3 day trial.

Hard not to under those circumstances.


----------



## K G

Through dog #8 (43 dogs), less than 5 had done it without handling or picking up, most doing the latter.

kg


----------



## Wade Thurman

Keith, can you tell us anything about the conditions and/or the terrain?

Thanks


----------



## Goldenboy

K G said:


> Through dog #8 (43 dogs), less than 5 had done it without handling or picking up, most doing the latter.
> 
> kg


Any idea where the dogs are having the most problems? Sounds like they'll have ample means to define the survivors to the next series.


----------



## K G

I believe the work is all over the place, literally. 

Even though the 10 yd bird is not a wipeout, it is serving as one due to its proximity to the running line.

Most problems are with the momma/poppa. I don't have any details on which side of the M/P station is the worst.

I understand that Joan Fine's dog "Ruffie" did well on the test.

kg


----------



## K G

Dog 44 just ran and did the test (_whew_....), which makes 13 dogs out of 75 that have run so far that have done the test without handling or picking up.

Don't know how the weather is affecting the test, but the line to the "momma" bird is through a stand of pine trees that are grown for harvesting for wood and paper. It's about 10 year old growth (don't know how tall that is") but if the dog breaks down early or avoids the cover, it's almost impossible to recover. I'm not sure how this cover affects the "poppa" bird. The lines to the 10 yd bird and the flyer at 250 are over open ground.

The separation between the momma bird and the flyer is about 20 degrees, give or take.....and the poppa bird is between those two birds.

More later.

kg


----------



## K G

I doubt they'll finish today...48 dogs left to run at 3:30....last light is 6-ish....they'll have 15 or so to run Sat. AM....jmho.....

kg


----------



## Stylesl

Both Open and Am stopped at around 70. Will resume tomorrow.

Keith has given an excellent description of the Open. There was NO clear path to the birds up front. Also, the Momma and Poppa were thrown in heavy cover(where the gunners retired) on a slight rise. Many dogs went in to pick the "poppa" began a hunt, crested the covered hill and ended up picking up the "momma." Sadly, dog number 19 did that. But she looked very stylish switching. 

The Am is a triple with two retired. First bird down is almost in front of you throwing left to right in a ditch with lots of cover. Swing over to the right and WAY OUT in the field was the second mark, thrown right to left. Right in front of the line was the flyer station shooting right to left-bascialy wiped out the first bird and was a lot of suction when you sent for the long right retired. It also landed in heavy cover.

Most picked up the flyer, then tried the long right retired, and then the long middle. Also, were hay bales in the field which the two long guns retired behind and added an interesting element to the test.

IMHO Dog #31 did a very nice job on this set up. I'll have to see if the judges agree tomorrow!

Q I did not see but it did not finish.

Club members are working hard to make this large event happen.

Lisa


----------



## Andy Carlson

I was told that the Q has 18 dogs going to the water marks in the morning.

Andy


----------



## Stylesl

EDIT-Sorry
The "momma" did NOT land in the cover-it was thrown from a corner of the cover. The "best line to it was through a tiny piece of cover. Dogs didn't want to go in so tight-so some kicked left out into open field and ended up way out back of the mark.

Truly, we had dogs all over the place!

L


----------



## Breck

Lisa, 
Good luck to Raven in the Am. 
Darla's back to the 2nd up at Cheraw.


----------



## Roger Perry

With only a handful of dogs left to run, how many dogs completed the test without a handle? Will they bring back a quick handle to the second series?


----------



## K G

Based on the first 75, I'd say they'll have 20-25 that did it "clean" when they finish the first series, which may or may not leave room for the callback of some handles, depending on how and where those handles were executed.

*Purely* speculation on my part, understand.....;-)

kg


----------



## Judy Chute

Thanks for posting description of series ...

Good Luck to #83 Tiger Maple of Braevue, "Woody" , in the Open and again in the AM..as #87!!  ! 

Also to #31 in the Open and #4 in the AM.... 

Derby..Good Luck, Mr Pickering!!!

Judy


----------



## K G

Open callbacks

4
18
21
25
27
29
31
33
35
36
37
38
40
42
43
44
46
48
55
64
70
73
75
79
82
83
84
91
93
100
102
104
108
114
115
117
119
120
121

39 dogs...some handles were called back. #4 starts the 2nd.

kg


----------



## Judy Chute

#31  Go Ranger!! ,#55, #79 ...and #83 "Woody" and Elizabeth!! Good Luck!

KG..will you give us the next series description..when you have it?


----------



## K G

yep.....

kg


----------



## Roger Perry

Any Amateur callbacks?


----------



## K G

Am callbacks

3
4
5
6
10
14
15
16
17
19
20
24
25
26
27
28
31
32
33
48
49
51
53
55
56
57
59
60
64
66
67
68
72
74
76
77
78
80
83
86
87
88
92
94
95
97
98
100
101

kg


----------



## Judy Chute

Thank you for the AM callbacks!! Go #4  ..25 & 86, too...and ...Elizabeth & "Woody"


----------



## K G

Open callbacks to water blind

4
25
29
31
33
36
38
40
43
44
46
55
64
82
84
91
100
102
104
108
114
115
119
121

24 dogs, 31 starts

kg


----------



## PRJFLATS

Any info on Q and Derby?

Priscilla Johnson


----------



## Judy Chute

Open #31   ..and #55, too!

..anyone know what the water blind is?


----------



## BROWNDOGG

Any call backs for the derby?????????
________
Big Tits Vids


----------



## K G

Open water blind is a "no seeum" entry past two pieces of water on land then cross four points to the bird. Not terribly long but TECH-NI-CAL.....

They won't finish today.

kg


----------



## Bill Benson

Any info on the Derby?


----------



## Andy Carlson

Results from the Q:
1st - # 25 - Ottercreeks Skywalker II - H/ Kevin Cheff
2nd- # 33 - Beaverdam's Au Poivre - H/ Rick Roberts
3rd - # 26 - Graces Devine Destiny - H/ Jerry Burmaster
4th - # 13 - Fire Breethin' Heethun - H/ Lenny Rentel
RJ - # 11 - Ironweeds High Bird Shooter - H/ Paul Brown

JAMs 3,8,17,20,28,35,37,38,41,42,43,46


And a BIG congratulations to # 3 Becky Mills and Hoss for their JAM!! And congrats to Kevin for the 1st!

Andy


----------



## Judy Chute

K G said:


> Open water blind is a "no seeum" entry past two pieces of water on land then cross four points to the bird. Not terribly long but TECH-NI-CAL.....
> 
> They won't finish today.
> 
> kg



..yikes. Anyone know how it's is going..like the dog that ran first on it?  #31? If he did ok..


----------



## Breck

Congratulations to my Canadian friends Kevin and Jerry for 1st and 3rd in the Q. Way to go. 
Jerry, did you ever fish the gun I lost at the National out of that beaver pond?


----------



## jeff t.

Open 
15 dogs called back to the 4th series starting at 9 am Sunday

29 Kate 
33 Ralph 
36 Moose
38 Sophie
43 Twister
46 Tule
55 Beau
82 Minnie
84 Buster
100 Sinner
102 Fizz
104 Tia
108 Axel
119 Ruffie
121 Rush


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

jeff t. said:


> Open
> 15 dogs called back to the 4th series starting at 9 am Sunday
> 
> 29 Kate
> 33 Ralph
> 36 Moose
> 38 Sophie
> 43 Twister
> 46 Tule
> 55 Beau
> 82 Minnie
> 84 Buster
> 100 Sinner
> 102 Fizz
> 104 Tia
> 108 Axel
> 119 Ruffie
> 121 Rush



Good luck to Sinner!!!

Katie


----------



## lablover

Jeff, You are looking good!!

Best of luck!.


----------



## BROWNDOGG

Not to keep hounding but does anyone have any info on the DERBY???
________
Herb scales


----------



## K G

jeff t. said:


> Open
> 15 dogs called back to the 4th series starting at 9 am Sunday
> 
> 29 Kate
> 33 Ralph (FTCH-AFTCH)
> 36 Moose
> 38 Sophie
> 43 Twister
> 46 Tule (CNAFC CFC CAFC FC AFC)
> 55 Beau (FC-AFC)
> 82 Minnie
> 84 Buster (FC)
> 100 Sinner
> 102 Fizz (FC)
> 104 Tia
> 108 Axel
> 119 Ruffie (FC-AFC)
> 121 Rush


Go get 'em Sinner!

Any idea how many of these dogs handled in the first series, Jeff?

And unless I missed something, only 6 of the remaining 15 dogs in this stake are titled. Very interesting, considering the field....

kg


----------



## Paula Richard

Good Going Becky....Congrats to you and Hoss.

Paula


----------



## Roger Perry

Congratulations Becky!

Go Slam, Keith and Bo


----------



## K G

Thanks for the good wishes, Roger....but Slam is not on the Open call back list.

kg


----------



## Roger Perry

K G said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, Roger....but Slam is not on the Open call back list.
> 
> kg


Whoops, I thought he was called back.


----------



## lablover

K G said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, Roger....but Slam is not on the Open call back list.
> kg


Obviously, another judges mistake, KG!


----------



## K G

From the description I got of the blind, I probably wouldn't have called him back either. Hey....I'm proud that he was one of 24 that _made_ it to the water blind.

I'd still like to know how many dogs that were called back to the fourth had handles in the first.

kg


----------



## Phyllis McGinn

Mitch Brown won the Open with Twister

Fred Kampo won the Amateur with Tucker
Judy Powers got second in the AM


----------



## Lance-CO

I know this question has been asked before, but how about the derby results?


----------



## Stylesl

Jeff Telander's dog Sinner got second in the Open!!!!


Lisa


----------



## lablover

Congratulations, Jeff! What a big weekend!


----------



## Andy Carlson

WooHoo!! Congrats Jeff and Sinner!!!!!!!!!

Andy


----------



## mbcorsini

Congrads to Mitch, Margo and Twister. See you this spring.

Mary Beth


----------



## Judy Chute

Any further placing numbers in the Open? Thanks!!


----------



## dogcommand

Ya, this is like squeezing blood out of a turnip!


----------



## Chad Baker

Congrats to all the AA placements!
Going 4 rounds with that much competition is great!!!
How about the derby????
Good Going Jeff,Fred, Judy!!!
CB


----------



## byounglove

I am posting results on EE right after I right this....


----------



## Judy Chute

dogcommand said:


> Ya, this is like squeezing blood out of a turnip!


LOL...going to try an actual number..in the Open...#55 ?  Golden Retriever, "Beau"? ..fingers crossed...


----------



## Judy Chute

byounglove said:


> I am posting results on EE right after I right this....


 Thanks, Barb!!!


----------



## Becky Mills

Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## Diane Brunelle

"2nd- # 33 - Beaverdam's Au Poivre - H/ Rick Roberts" 
Wow Sally! that is awesome! Congrats from your students!

Diane, Steve, Max and Maggie


----------



## Breck

Good going in the Open everyone.
Mitch does the win make Twister a Field Champion?
Jeff, Sinner is starting off the season with a bang. Way to go.
Barb, third place with Lumpy. That's nice.
And how about Ed Zeerup's dog Moose. Congratulations Ed and good going Kevin Cheff!
Kevin had a pretty good weekend! Won the Qual, Won the Derby and took 4th in the Open.


----------



## Laird's Retrievers

Breck-

I have to admit that I handled Wiley to her win in the Derby this weekend. It was my first win ever as a handler, so I am pretty excited. But Kevin gets a lot of credit for both training Wiley and myself.


Chris


----------



## JBlack

Chris,
Congrats on the big win this weekend! Good luck in the upcoming trials.
Jason


----------



## Miriam Wade

This is old news now, but I missed it earlier.

WOOOOHOOO BECKY & HOSS!!



M


----------

